# The New Mexico Beekeepers Association – no refunds wanted...



## Specialkayme

Not all Beekeepers Associations provide "meeting reminders." Some (if not most) maintain a website and require members (paid or not) to check the website to inform themselves. 

But, if you are concerned about it, contact them directly and ask them why you wern't informed.


----------



## mythomane

I was involved with the NM Association for many years and I can tell you the people that are involved are very helpful. Why didn't you ask when the meetings were when you signed up? If you cared you could have asked anyone and they would have told you. Good luck in your future beekeeping endeavors. Be forewarned: The bees will not be telling you when they are going to swarm or starve.


----------



## Michael Palmer

In Vermont, we have a publication secretary who posts monthly any local club meetings, all state meetings and workshops, and even meetings in nearby states. It really is an easy task once you have an email list set up.

Seems like the NMBKA has dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## MichaBees

mythomane;

I did asked the people when signing up, but nothing was planed at the time. 

I did asked a fellow neighbor beekeeper (with 2k + hives) if he knew; he did not know just two weeks before the meeting. 

Their web site has not announced about any meeting. 

In regards of my bees not telling me when they swarm or starve; your assumptions and implication in regards of my abilities -or lack of, are well taken with the same attitude that are given.


----------



## Barry Digman

MichaBees said:


> What is the best way to handle it? no refunds wanted...


I joined at one time but for various reasons have never been active. I don't think I'm even a member any longer. My sense is that the organization tends to be pretty localized to the Rio Grande corridor and there's an informal network that isn't much use to those of us outliers. 

It would be nice to have a proper association in New Mexico, but I think the low number of beeks combined with the distances between us make it difficult to maintain. For example, the drive from my house to yours is 430 miles. 

Of course the most proactive thing to do would be to call the president and tell him you were disappointed about the lack of communication and then volunteer to take charge of it.


----------



## MichaBees

The organization tends to be pretty localized to the UPPER Rio Grande corridor!
I am located just about a mile+ from the Rio Grande / border with Texas.


----------



## bhfury

mythomane said:


> I Be forewarned: The bees will not be telling you when they are going to swarm or starve.


Mine tell me


----------



## mythomane

Just googled and found this:

http://blog.nmbeekeepers.org/

There are phone numbers and contact info on this and other pages. Ken Hayes is a very pleasant and knowledgeable beekeper. He personally and selflessly helped me out for years. The New Mexico group is fairly laid back and informal. 5 or 10 of us used to meet up and eat lunch and talk about bees. Even then it was a 3 hour drive for me. This is a volunteer position, and whomever heads it is given much thankless work to do. Most people that I know who have had their hand in have felt burdened by it and wanted out. Keep in mind the people that run this organization are giving out way more than they get in return. My beekeeping class runs about $35 an hour. Do the math. You would get farther if you just called Ken or someone and asked about the next meeting. Everyone is usually busy and the dates are not pre-set for obvious reasons. This is a small group of nice folks. Whining about not getting emailed does not seem very constructive to me.


----------



## Michael Bush

I can understand your frustration, but as someone who has been an officer in a beekeeping club I would like to point out that everyone is a volunteer. The quality of the work varies and the positions are usually open to whoever is willing to take them over and do the work. Usually meeting locations and times are posted somewhere (in a newsletter, or online etc.) because obviously they WANT people to come or why bother to put it together? I would make your suggestions to the officers about how to notify people etc. and see what happens.


----------



## LauraJS

Any official association no matter how small should be posting and sending out meeting notices to paid up membership. Otherwise how do you justify becoming a member? The association is there to educate and assist the industry. This association appears to be in disarray in the organizational department. However, they do appear to have some nice educational programs occuring. Growth will help, but how do they grow if the don't inform of meeting times?


----------



## Riskybizz

I have lived in New Mexico for 22 years and I just joined the N.M. Beekeepers in January 2011. I paid my dues and when and if I have time to become involved in meetings or seminars I will. They meet usually in Albuquerque which is an hour away. I didn't join to ask what they can do for me. I joined thinking that possibly I could help or assist this organization at some point when i have more time. If you look at the N.M. Beekeepers website you will see that it is not current, so they must not have anyone to do updates or post current information for member review. As stated here, the directors of the association aren't really bringing in the big bucks so. If you want to know whats going on with the association just pick up the phone and call Ken Hays he's in the book. I understand this is his last year.


----------



## mythomane

I am sure Michabees would be happy to step and in and run this organization. I encourage him to do so.


----------



## MichaBees

mythomane said:


> I am sure Michabees would be happy to step and in and run this organization. I encourage him to do so.



When a job is accepted, for profit or not, it is the obligation of that person; to responsibly perform as per his appointment. Accomplishing the tasks, duties and errant as per job description, is only dependent upon the level of commitment and ability of the person. Defending ineffectiveness renders, the one defending it; useless for a meaningful debate or conversation. 
Loyalty is always an admirable attribute, but a loyal friend that can mentor and guide the path of his friend is a venerable and honorable. 


__


----------



## Rob Shepler

Greetings from another redheaded stepchild in Southern New Mexico! 
I love how tight knit the NMBKA is in Northern New Mexico, they seem to network, mentor and really help each other out. 
I too feel a bit left out. I am returning to beekeeping after 30 years and going natural, we have started a subgroup of the NMBKA called “Southern New Mexico Beekeepers”. You can find us on the NMBKA website in the area labeled “Groups”. Please join and contribute! We all get out of this what we put in. We could use your experience as I know that Micah’s Honey have some top bar hives, and most of us are new Top Bar beekeepers.
We look forward to your input!




MichaBees said:


> The organization tends to be pretty localized to the UPPER Rio Grande corridor!
> I am located just about a mile+ from the Rio Grande / border with Texas.


----------



## Riskybizz

Rob

I hope some of you southern folks sign up to attend the Michael Bush seminar in Albuquerque on July 7, 2012. We are looking forward to a great turnout. Please RSVP from the website.


----------



## Rob Shepler

You will find us well represented at the MB seminar, looking forward to it!


----------



## mythomane

I am sure you could learn a great deal there, Michabees, which you could then pass on to the Tarahumara. Bush has a book available as well. It is only a short drive for you.


----------



## KQuinn

I tried to send you a private message. It said you needed to clear some space as it was full. I live in Anthony NM as well and I need 3 queens or with nuts if you have them. Please feel free to contact me. [email protected]

I read amazing reviews all great about your place on Facebook, on the permaculture page..

Thanks so much


----------



## David LaFerney

Of course the most proactive thing to do would be to call the president and tell him you were disappointed about the lack of communication and then volunteer to take charge of it.

I agree. Yes if you accept a position you should apply yourself and try to fulfill that obligation. But often those of us who do serve have it thrust upon us - as in no one including us really wants the job. It's time consuming and uncompensated - and anyone who dislikes the way I do my particular job is gonna be nominated to take it over immediately. If you aren't willing to participate in club leadership, and you don't like the way things are done.... Stop just being a consumer of other people's effort, and do something to make it better. 

Lack of people who are willing to participate in leadership will kill any organization. If you care get involved.


----------



## DJ Nickles

Old thread but I thought I could add some good news... the New Mexico Beekeepers Association's new website now posts all upcoming events. Also, it is a network site so you can share information, ideas, thoughts, concerns, etc... with others throughout the state. Groups are starting to form including the Southern NM Beekeepers group. Hope that helps.


----------



## Barry Digman

Thanks for putting this up, DJ.


----------

